

Delivery to Mr Assange - follow a package to Julian Assange in real-time - gori
http://bitnik.org/assange/

======
kfullert
I'm sure sending parcels to an embassy which has an X-Ray representation that
could potentially by the same as a bomb or similar is a really good idea, and
isn't any kind of risk at all ...

